# Benji is coming home...... today!!!



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

In just an hour we're leaving to pick up our Benji! This afternoon we were just going for a visit and to get some pics with Benji and his siblings - but the breeder said we could take him home if we wanted to save a trip on Thurs as he's had his first vac this morning so he is ready - :whoo:

The only downside is that I am going out this evening for a few hours - so hubbie gets extra bonding time - but I'll soon make up for that 

Photos coming soon - probably tomorrow :icon_arrow:

YAY!!!!! XXXXX


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy .... we will we waiting for an update  

Enjoy your puppy day Kaz xxx


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah how exciting! What a great surprise!! Enjoy your evening with baby Benji! Can't wait to see photos x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Kaz, I’m clearly very childish as I’d NEVER allow my boyfriend Marcus extra bonding time with the pup lol! 

Can’t wait to see the pics of little Benji!

Turi x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh how exciting!! I look forward to an update xx


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Yay! Very exciting


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

How exciting  Yayy! Hope you have a great first night  & can't wait to see pictures  x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant. I love the name Benji.

I spent the first week cuddling and bonding with Millie, my bestest girl in the world. Have always spent my life surrounded by males of one sort or another


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey there all
Thank you for your best wishes. Benji's been home for a whole day now and is settling in well I think . Apart from last night and me going out, I've spent the whole day with him today and we're enjoying our bonding very much! He's been very good, yesterday afternoon/evening we introduced his crate and he had two long naps in there during the evening. We kept him up late to give him time to get used to us and his surrounding and went to bed at midnight and not a peep from him until 5am, which I thought was pretty good for night one!! 

He's had a couple of sleeps on my lap today (so sweet), but I have been getting him in his crate too and throwing in small treats and his toys and he doesn't seem to mind if he is tired - fingers crossed this continues!

So I wonder how long tonight?!

Hopefully my pics have uploaded (some must be too big as they are refusing to upload - as you know it is nearly impossible to get a good shot when they are active, so the best ones are when he's asleep!

Kaz XXX


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Benji's bed looks comfier than mine! 
He is gorgeous  Bet you're thrilled to have him home early 
Glad he has slept nicely in the crate & through the night!
Poppy hates the crate so we've got rid & just leave her bed in the kitchen.
She still cries when she is first put in, but settles after a while, she did cause a few comotions through the night in the first week, so the crate is gone & hopefully she will get better 
It may be partly to do with her knowing that Izzie is upstairs with us, poor Poppy!
xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh he's gorgeous, love the photos of him, and the one of the toy (number 4 )


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## Julie Clark (Sep 8, 2011)

Benji is adorable! I agree with Turi though.... theres no way my husband will be getting more puppy bonding time than I will!

Jx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He is totally gorgeous! - like a little teddy bear! I read today that Cockapoos love nothing more than sleeping across a lap!


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Aaawwww Benji is gorgeous, happy new puppy  Can't wait to meet him!

Kx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahhhhh, welcome Benji. He's so gorgeous! Such a lush coat already. 

Karen x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I LOVE the one of him on your knee - his nose looks so large and out of proportion to the rest of his face and totally kissable! 

How did night two go? 

Turi x


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Benji is beautiful,he looks so much like my Archie,enjoy your puppy.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to Benji ... he looks gorgeous ... love the curly coat.


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey everyone, thank you for your lovely comments - Jackie, he does look like Archie doesn't he 

Night two - in crate for 11.40pm and woke crying at 6.40am - wow! We were gobsmacked! So much so I thought the alarm clock must have been wrong! What a good boy. Last night though he slept through to 5.20am, but each night he's only had one wee in his crate on his puppy pad and then straight outside in the morning and done a poop! He loves it in the garden, but I'm scared he's enjoying eating too much grass and mud! 

He's testing his razor sharp teeth at the moment, so we're trying to guide him with ouches and yelps, though most of the time he seems to ignore us!  We'll keep working on it.

Such a bundle of joy and 8 weeks old today ;0) and we love him to bits 
Kaz xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Kaz

Are Archie and Benji related ??? .. or just look the same  where are they from?

Benji sounds to be settling in well ..... cute pics xxxx


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Benji is from a lovely breeder near Market Drayton in Shropshire, i dont think thet are related, there were two other apricots in the litter, leaving for their new homes this weekend. Mum cocker has had one previous litter, but only had one black pup. It'll be interesting to see pics as they grow xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh I hope some of Benji's litter mates come on here


----------



## Kaz (Oct 12, 2011)

Me too, i must remember to ask the breeder to recommend it. There are 6 puppies, three apricot (2 boys & a girl) & 3 boys black with white tuxedos & 2 them had also have white muzzles, so cute! Xx


----------



## JR1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Kaz, I got Poppy from a hobby breeder in Shropshire. Was it Lucy? Excited to think I have found Poppy's brother!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

what lovely piccies - he looks gorgeous! :love-eyes:


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

I've only just spotted your post and Benji's homecoming! He's lovely and sounds ever so settled. What a good boy! Great profile picture too!

Meg and Benji x


----------

